# rat biting my eyelashes...help!



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

one of my adult females Ellie is a lovely girl, and we were having what i thought was a "moment" the other day. She was sniffing my face being really loving and all of a sudden sniffed my eye and grabbed a load of my eyelashes 8O it wasn't an aggressive movement so i assumed she was trying to groom me...! :?: i covered my lashes with my fingers so she went to the top of my head and couldn't find short hairs so grabbed a long piece of hair and started to bite and groom that instead! 

what could this behaviour be? she has tried to do it a few times now and it freaks me right out! 

any suggestions ??


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

meggsy did that to me the other day and **** near took my eye out... she apparently likes to attack eyelashes but her previous person forgot to tell me that...

ginger likes to groom my eyes, especially if i squeeze tears out... and she chews and grooms my hair too

so yeah, i would say its a grooming thing and she loves you like a rattie!!


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah my fawn hooded ****** does that to me too, he wants me to be all groomed and everything. So I'm guessing thats what she's doing to you. She likes you. At least she isnt chomping down on you. The same rat that grooms me also likes to check to see if I'm dead if I'm sleeping. He'll softly pinch my nose, my ears, my fingers, and my lips just to make sure I'm still alive... wakes me up when he nibbles my nose though :-/


Your rat likes you don't worry about her grooming you.


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

my girls like to groom my eyebrows and dont even get me started on rodent dentistry. But like above just grooming


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

C'mon now... you mean the little feathery things that move aren't toys? :?: Blaspehmy!


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

oh yay! i am so happy! i wasn't sure whether she was trying to blind me! 

thanks so much for the information, you are all fountains of knowledge, you know you aren't gonna get rid of me now don't you?! 

i love my rats so much, before them nothing really mattered that much, i know it sounds weird but i'd do anything for them. i just have such an issue with the bigger girls that they can't integrate...i am trying though! 

leeloo (the big dumbo) sat on a balled up fleece in my arms today and let my pet her for about 14 minutes! what a first! ellie (standard ear) is a lot more flighty but was still good for about 10 minutes but moved around a lot! i like it when they are still, so much easier! 

thanks again...i am sure that i will be asking more questions if that's ok! x


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Heh Kerkam, Id take a rat over a dentist any day.


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

lol at manbeard ^^^ I agree, but when the little *burgers* are trying to prise your mouth open with sharp claws its not really fun


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

and right now, soot and ash have decided that they need my hair to line my shirt with, so they are grabbing it by the mouthful and dragging it with them. meggsy is distracting me by trying to remove my glasses...


----------

